
Universal Paperclips – A Paperclip Production Simulator - StevenRayOrr
http://www.decisionproblem.com/paperclips/index2.html
======
StevenRayOrr
The game is a bit of a wild ride. More depth to this clicker than you'd
expect.

------
pabloarteel
What an excellent game! It absorbed me until completion.

Congratulations to the creator(s).

------
rux
That was much fun

